# Reading list for the cured...



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

Read "the Stranger" especially the last two chapters.

I'm about DP free. The whole body thing has worked thoroughly. That and some reading on Nieche (sp).


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Good to hear you recovered. Did you follow my advice about the body meditation or someone elses ? If not mine, please tell me exactly what you do to get into your body again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

I took your advice, lostsoul, which has been a total lifesaver for me. It is all about being in your body, which exists in the present moment in a totally real situation, which is any situation. And yes, I also agree that I went into my mind a lot as a kid because I feared...well...a lot of shit.

To answer your question, to get back in my body, I had to make some acknowledgements that most people make when they're around four or five. I've been DP my entire life and that is mainly attributed to my lack of understanding that a) I am not the only person in the world, b) the world does exist. I feel it when I touch things, when my feet hit the pavement, and when I look up at the sky, I know that the atmosphere extends up into an endless black universe that ultimately, doesn't care if I care that it exists or not. I also realized that history actually happened, and will continue to happen as long as the earth is around. I also realized that I will eventually die, my body will eventually rot away, and so will everyone else that is around me.

I am surprised I have made it this far in life without recognizing what most people figure out early in life just by observation and simple curiosity.

I am still trying to get my eyes to focus on things. My body is here, it's just my eyes are having some trouble getting unlost-looking. People still say that I look extremely spacey in everything I do, and smoking and being around others is still difficult.

I hope everyone else is doing alright in their own delimma with this, but do have hope and do just try to fit into your body and FEEL it instead of thinking or worrying so much!


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Great to hear that you recovered so well. Funny enough I didn't recover yet, but that's only because when I enter my body I get too afraid. I get afraid because when I do this the most magical things happen.

Last time when I did this I saw a green energy field on my whole body. Perhaps I just imagined it or not, i dont know. Anyway I thought at some point that this may be the end, that im dying or something, so I aborted the Body-Scan...

Anyway, I will keep trying. I know how amazingly great it feels to enter your body and stay in it. You're completely in the present which feels GREAT. And you just feel extremely happy.

Please help me to make the people understand on this forum that this is the cure. This is the only real way out of this suffering.

People who want to contact me, my Yahoo ID (and email) is [email protected]

Johan


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

One more question, what kind of technique did you do exactly to enter your body ? Did you use a Body Scan or something else ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

common sense ends DP. that and basic realization that shit is real, and that I am real.

It's also good to give a reason to everything I do now. I do it because I am, and that's all that really matters.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Can someone please tell me how to do the body scan?

cheers x


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Me too?


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

me too lol


----------

